# Post your planted bowl pics!



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Guys!
It's been terribly long since I posted on this forum, I've missed it ahah. I noticed a new trend that has appeared, and that I must say I like is the planted bowl. Plantedtank.net seems to be THE home of the planted bowl. So I thought it would be nice to have a thread in which we can all post our bowl pics (even those that already have threads of their own). I'll start with mine, which is in no way aquascaped or attractive. I needed something to keep a betta in after I damaged her previous tank, and this was the best I could do :/ so I am aware that it is too small for a betta (it is 1 gallon). Also I just put some hornwort in for utilitarian reasons but decided to also add water sprite and harscape elements to make it look nicer. Also, notice how this is a sh***y pic that I kinda tried to make better with instagram ahah


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

I should add that the shape or size of the bowl doesn't matter as long as it is a "nano" and not your typical rectangle/square aquarium (although some vases are that shape...)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thats a nice looking bowl for a betta. certainly works as a temporary dwelling until you get a real tank for him/her 

my bowl with yellow shrimp:


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like yours Newman! Love how lush and green it is. What plants are in there? I see some moss, sagittaria (is it?) and maybe some floaters?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes its completely overgrown and not scaped. i want to see how long the bowl can live mostly on its own. more than a year at this point.

its dwarf sag and pygmy chain swords on the bottom, moss tied to DW and some Salvinia and a water lettuce at the surface. its packed lol.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's my bowl. It's about the size of a baseball and just flora no fauna. There is Taiwan moss,giant baby tears,pearl weed, rotala indica, and glosso. It's about 3 months old now


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

The size of a baseball!? that's impressive. I like the stone colors


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my RCS bowl...










Here is a Baby


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

That baby is adorable.... 

Here is my Bowl (currently tore it down and re-scaped)
Added a Baby Betta to start cycling the tank before Newman's Shrimp arrive (will eventually be moved to a 2.5g). And the Betta LOVES it in there, so I'm gonna have to replicate the bowl's aquascape cause the Baby loves to nibble on the moss and go underneath the DW.
























Current Plants are:
Weeping Moss
Fissidens
Java Moss

eventually planning on adding something like a Anubias or Java Fern.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

These are great!


----------



## Ganyon (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice looking bowls.


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Love that moss tenzero!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is my current office tank.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

well, guess now I have to make a little bowl and even some jars for my dorm next year
great little bowls guys 
anyone mind sharing how they manage the lighting on these things?


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hybridherp, you should! My bowl is in a college dorm and it's a nice inclusion of the hobby into my college life. I just use a desk lamp with a spiral fluorescent bulb but surely there are many other options


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

I use a 13watt CFL on my desk aquarium. I'm going to play around with some 5watt LED E27 bulbs and see how well that works.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Considering the fAct that my roommate is letting me plant the room, I totally will
My Betta bowl could use sprucing up lol


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

ClPat said:


> The size of a baseball!? that's impressive. I like the stone colors


Thank you I'm really proud of this one


----------

